# can cracked dove egg hatch



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

my dove layed an egg on the floor but it cracked because it was on the dirt its more like a small dent where it cracked can it hatch if they incubate it(i put it in their nest and they are laying on it,i heard that if you touch an egg with your hands the birds will not take care of it is that true?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well if its a VERY small crack it shoud be fine. I heard you can fix the crack with something, I forgot what it was though. I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you.

Also, touching the eggs with your hands is a myth. Many pigeon fanciers candle their eggs with a light source at around 1 week old eggs to see if the eggs ar fertile. (You can see the shadow of the embryo inside if its fertile). So I don't think touching the egg does anything, I cande my eggs all the time and they all hatch


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on the amount of crack..... if the membrane is broken, then the egg won't hatch.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

droper said:


> my dove layed an egg on the floor but it cracked because it was on the dirt its more like a small dent where it cracked can it hatch if they incubate it(i put it in their nest and they are laying on it,i heard that if you touch an egg with your hands the birds will not take care of it is that true?


If the crack is only superficial .........you can use some craft glue only over the crack area , the only problem with eggs like this is the risk of bacteria entering the egg .......so if you get on to it immediately you may just have some success .

Also it is *untrue* that hndling eggs will cause the birds to abandon the eggs .......It has never happened to me thus far .

just another tip with the cracked egg .....make sure the glue you use is craft glue and nothing toxic .

Good luck and please give us an update if you try this method 

Regards D


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Gurbir said:


> Well if its a VERY small crack it shoud be fine. I heard you can fix the crack with something, I forgot what it was though. I'm sure someone will be along soon to help you.
> 
> Also, touching the eggs with your hands is a myth. Many pigeon fanciers candle their eggs with a light source at around 1 week old eggs to see if the eggs ar fertile. (You can see the shadow of the embryo inside if its fertile). So I don't think touching the egg does anything, I cande my eggs all the time and they all hatch


Use the Sky TX method of repairing the egg using liquid paper/white out.


----------



## pigeontalk04 (Feb 25, 2012)

droper said:


> my dove layed an egg on the floor but it cracked because it was on the dirt its more like a small dent where it cracked can it hatch if they incubate it(i put it in their nest and they are laying on it,i heard that if you touch an egg with your hands the birds will not take care of it is that true?


At my place there is a couple of doves nesting by my glass window. A week ago, they laid 2 eggs. I took the two eggs down and had a light projected through to see the inside. I was convinced that the two eggs were fresh. While going through the process, I accidently dented one of the eggs. The dent was about the size of a pencil eraser. I went to this website to learn how to save that egg. Following this forum other people's advice, I used cotton Q-tip to apply neosporin ointment to the dent. Then, I used scotch tape (clear one so the parents won't recognize it) to tape down just the area. Today is Feb 25, 2012, exactly one week later, I did another lighting process again. I found that both of the two eggs contained embryos developing nicely inside them. I could see the eyes (the dark spots) moving back and forth inside. Surrounding the embryos were networks of blood vessels. It was very exciting to look at the vessels and the live embryos moving around. 

Interestingly, the dented area happened to be the cover of the pocket of air space inside the egg. I don't know if this was the coincident or the egg's intention not to have the embryo growing on that dented site. Obviously, the applied neosporin ointment has eliminated the bacterial invasion of the inside in the first place. I took pictures of the both eggs showing the tape sticking on one of the eggs. I will post them later on for you guys to see. Probably, they will hatch by next Sunday March 4th, 2012. I will let you know if you are interested.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

pigeontalk04 said:


> At my place there is a couple of doves nesting by my glass window. A week ago, they laid 2 eggs. I took the two eggs down and had a light projected through to see the inside. I was convinced that the two eggs were fresh. While going through the process, I accidently dented one of the eggs. The dent was about the size of a pencil eraser. I went to this website to learn how to save that egg. Following this forum other people's advice, I used cotton Q-tip to apply neosporin ointment to the dent. Then, I used scotch tape (clear one so the parents won't recognize it) to tape down just the area. Today is Feb 25, 2012, exactly one week later, I did another lighting process again. I found that both of the two eggs contained embryos developing nicely inside them. I could see the eyes (the dark spots) moving back and forth inside. Surrounding the embryos were networks of blood vessels. It was very exciting to look at the vessels and the live embryos moving around.
> 
> Interestingly, the dented area happened to be the cover of the pocket of air space inside the egg. I don't know if this was the coincident or the egg's intention not to have the embryo growing on that dented site. Obviously, the applied neosporin ointment has eliminated the bacterial invasion of the inside in the first place. I took pictures of the both eggs showing the tape sticking on one of the eggs. I will post them later on for you guys to see. Probably, they will hatch by next Sunday March 4th, 2012. I will let you know if you are interested.


Yes please do ....and good luck !


----------

